# Fun Mixed Breed



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a fun one for all of you. I got a mix breed in with a batch of chicks I got from a local breeder. It has feathered legs from a marans (she has hen and rooster french black copper marans) and looks like an easter egger with beard/muffs, but with lots of gray and copper colors. Is there any way to determine breed?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Three rows on comb. Girl? Could be an easter egger, I guess


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

But, those feathery legs?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It has some EE in it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless the farm tells you the possible combinations there really isn't any way to know what breeds are mixed in. Yes, there are hints but not enough to guess correctly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well there's a 50% chance that my Guess of partial EE is right!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

My other reply must not have come through??? Talked to the breeder today, she said that she's almost positive it is a mix of Americana and Marans. So, and Olive Egger!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Definitely looks like an Ameraucauca mix with the fuzzy cheeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Considering what they are calling Americauna from hatcheries are not then Sem wins, he's part EE. Add in the Marans and you probably have your answer.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This breeder also breeds easter eggers....So I think she has some pretty good americanas. In any case, I love this one! Started out a bit skiddish and now is one of the first to come up to me. I have 5 that come up and hop right into my hands. Such amazing fun to watch creatures!!!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Isnt a marans americana mix an easter egger also? They just have called them olive eggers because the egg color.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mixed breeds = a mixed bag.
These 5 chicks all have the same mom(Silver Laced Wyandotte) and Dad(Black Sex Link =RIR Rooster x Barred Rock)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

.......................


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

What a fun chart!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Love the chart, NM!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That chart reminds me of the eggs Maryellen had last year.


----------

